
Plaque marking Okjökull, the first glacier lost to climate crisis - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/22/memorial-to-mark-icelandic-glacier-lost-to-climate-crisis
======
Fjolsvith
...But certainly not the first one lost to climate change.

